# Craft Question?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm wanting to do a recerse painting, freehand, and I need some pointers, Please?
I have several 9 pane windows, old, with glass. I'm wanting to paint a scene on the reverse side, then paint over all the glass, still backside, with mirror paint. Then on the front, paint the frame. I know it will have to be a paint that I can apply mirror paint over.
My question, I have lots of ceramic paint, will it work? or should I go with enamel paint? I've never done this before, but I can "see" what I want.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Why don't you try one? If you can, try one pane and see if it works! Sketch out what you want it to llok like and tape it to the outside of the glass - paint it on the backside and then take off your paper from the front. The acrylic craft paint might work with the mirror paint as long as they're both water soluble. It won't work naturally if one is oil based and the other water based....... Make sure the glass if very clean and clear and go for it! Good luck! We want photos!!!


----------

